# Sound Design tutorial course on Creating Audio Logos



## ontracktuts (May 5, 2017)

Hi VI Control,

We've put up a new course on our site on '*Sound Design - Creating Audio Logos*'. If you interested please check it out.

Since getting into music production and doing some work for companies and advertisement agencies, I got interested in what goes into creating unique audio logos for brands. I find that brands can create a special sonic identity with a well produced audio logo. This sound can get stuck in your head for days, and you get to signify the brand with this sound. So I thought it would be a good idea to go through the process of creating and audio logo from start to finish showing all the techniques that could be used. 

To get an idea on audio logos you can check out this blog, where we're going to do short audio analysis' on a few brands and see what went into each logo. Please leave comments on what you think and if you can hear other elements in the logos. It's crazy how much layers of sounds and effects can actually go into these short snippets of sound. I remember designing one sound that had like 100 tracks in it for just a 3-4 second sound. So it can get quite complex.

http://ontracktuts.com/project/behind-the-audio-logo-intel/

If you're interested in the course, we're running a *special introductory offer* on it. And we also going to keep adding more content on it. Like more production techniques and more examples. I look forward to seeing some of you in the course. 

http://on-track-tuts.teachable.com/...01671&coupon_code=ALINTRO1&preview=logged_out

Thanks for the support!


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 6, 2017)

Hi,
I've completed your course and have to say: "Well done!" 
Interesting and competently explained in videos, how to 
produce an audiologo.
(Sound design and the logo itself in a video editing program)

Best regards
Frank


----------



## ontracktuts (May 6, 2017)

Thank you so much Frank.

We really enjoyed putting the course together. I find it very interesting in what can go into such short sounds. They can get quite complex.

Out of interest what DAW are you using and what instruments? Did you follow along and create your own audio logo? Would love to hear what you come up with.

And thanks agin for the post!


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 7, 2017)

I'm working with Cubase on Windows. Instruments/Players: Kontakt, Nexus, Sylenth, Z3ta, Engine, Play, SampleTank and others.
I followed your tutorials and wrote a lot. My own audio logo is in progress.

Btw. I noticed that I have to work again with my video editing program...


----------



## ontracktuts (May 7, 2017)

Nice, Cubase is awesome. I'm still mainly a Logic and Studio One user but I have been fiddling with Cubase as well. It has a very comprehensive MIDI editor.

What video editing application you using? To animate your logo?


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 7, 2017)

I purchased today the upgrade of MAGIX Video deluxe Premium. Just installed... 
The old version was easy to use, hope the new also!


----------



## Mishabou (May 7, 2017)

ontracktuts said:


> Hi VI Control,
> 
> We've put up a new course on our site on '*Sound Design - Creating Audio Logos*'. If you interested please check it out.
> 
> ...



I just purchase the course and when i log in, it says i need to buy the course again. Also have not received a confirmation of the purchase via email. Any idea why ? Thx


----------



## ontracktuts (May 7, 2017)

ReMoFuMu said:


> I purchased today the upgrade of MAGIX Video deluxe Premium. Just installed...
> The old version was easy to use, hope the new also!


Nice! Good luck with the video editing in MAGIX. I'm sure its just like riding a bicycle.


----------



## ontracktuts (May 7, 2017)

Anhtu said:


> I just purchase the course and when i log in, it says i need to buy the course again. Also have not received a confirmation of the purchase via email. Any idea why ? Thx



Hi Anhtu. That is very strange. From my side I can see that you've paid for the course and that you're a student. Can you PM a screenshot of the error message you're getting and I can check with the support team. Also can you try log in with another browser and see if the same thing happens. Let me know and will try sort out as soon as possible so that you can get started with the course.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 8, 2017)

Here is my first Audio Logo:



Used programs: Magix Video deluxe Premium, NewBlue Titler Pro, Cubase Pro


----------



## ontracktuts (May 8, 2017)

Nice one Frank! Great Video and Audio work. I like the low pulsing synth you have under the choir. You could bring that up so its gets more focus in the mix. But looks and sounds really cool.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 8, 2017)

ontracktuts said:


> Nice one Frank! Great Video and Audio work. I like the low pulsing synth you have under the choir. You could bring that up so its gets more focus in the mix. But looks and sounds really cool.



Thank you for your kind words! In fact, the mix could be better, of course.
I think, this will happen if you do something and mix it one by one without fresh ears.


----------



## ontracktuts (May 9, 2017)

Fresh ears, yeah you said it. Nothing like comparing a mix the next morning and it sounds nothing like you remember the night before.


----------



## ontracktuts (May 9, 2017)

Out of interest, how many tracks did you use in your project for the audio logo? I found these short sounds can get quite complex with all the layers and sound effects.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 9, 2017)

I used 13 "final" wav samples. Some were created by my own, some samples are part of libraries from KeepForest, Gothic Instruments, Audio Imperia, Sample Traxx, Soundiron, Studio Box Mark III if I remember right.

In my audio logo I used for example one of my booms (1 Kick+1 Kick with EQed low end=2), 1 FX Riser+Boom out of 1 rising whatever + low synth+ Kick + Kick without low end = 4 or 5) and so on.

That's why I purchase libraries from the awesome developers, which
are also a part of Vi-C... :D

Sometimes I spend hours to get 1 sound, but at the end of the day, you want results! So I prefer a combination of own unique sounds and libraries. 

Btw did you notice the timestretched roaring lion?


----------



## ontracktuts (May 9, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks for the share.

I did not notice the stretched lion roar, but now that you mention it I think I can tell. Is it layered with the hit? Very nice idea.

That's whats cool about sound design, you can take completely different elements add them together, and tied with a visual they can come their own unique thing.

I remember reading somewhere for a robot engine sound a sound designer used a leaf blower sound, combined with some breaking glass and then processed them together for even further effect.


----------



## ReMoFuMu (May 9, 2017)

Here's a screenshot of the project...


----------



## ontracktuts (May 9, 2017)

Nice, thanks. And good one working with the exported audio files. Definitely helps seeing the waveform, to line it up with the hit points in the logo.


----------



## ontracktuts (May 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

We've added another *Audio Logo* analysis article to our blog. Check it out:

http://ontracktuts.com/project/behind-the-audio-logo-hbo/

Keen to hear your guys thoughts. Add comments if you hear any other different elements.


----------



## gsilbers (May 14, 2017)

neato


----------



## ontracktuts (May 18, 2017)

Hey VI,

Next up in our *Behind the Audio Logo* blog series we take a look at *Brian Eno*'s audio logo for Microsoft's *Windows 95* startup sound. What an iconic sound! And I wonder what gear he had then to create it. Way before SSD drives and high quality sample libraries.

Take a look at this quote he says about the brief that Microsoft gave him for designing the sound:

*“…about 150 adjectives” to describe the desired noise. “The piece of music should be inspirational,
sexy, driving, provocative, nostalgic, sentimental…” *

Pretty crazy. If you wanna read more check out our latest blog on the sound and brand:

http://ontracktuts.com/project/behind-the-audio-logo-microsoft-windows-95/

And really interested to hear what you think of the sound, the composition and the instrumentation used.


----------



## ontracktuts (May 27, 2017)

Hi VI-Controllers,

Our limited discount offer on our *Sound Design - Audio Logo* course is ending soon. The course is 90% off till the 3rd June. So grab it while you can. Looking forward to seeing you in the course.

http://ontracktuts.com/project/sound-design-boost-your-brand-by-creating-an-audio-logo/







Don't forget to check out our blog series '*Behind the Audio Logo*' on some examples of some other popular audio logo designs.

http://ontracktuts.com/blog-tips/

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## ontracktuts (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi VI-Controllers,

Just a reminder that there's one last day of the *discounted price* on our *Audio Logo course*. Grab it while you can!

We've also added a new blog to our '*Behind the Audio Logo*' series. This time we look at the *XBox 360* startup sound. I'm a real fan of this sound. It's quite sound effect driven, but also includes some rich, layered synthetic sounds in it as well. Take a read through the article and see what you think. And please leave some comments on what you think of the audio logo and what instruments you hear

http://ontracktuts.com/project/behind-the-audio-logo-xbox/

Hope to see you guys in the course. And if you have a favorite Audio Logo, comment back.

Cheers,
Gary


----------

